# Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober



## gpsjunkie (13. November 2006)

Hier mein kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober 2006.

Habe einwenig mit der Gestaltung der berichte gehadert, aber ich glaube jetzt sieht es nicht schlecht aus.

Bericht: http://die-bueschers.de/page3/page5/page5.html


----------



## Stokker (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Hallo Jochen
Das war eine nette Ausfahrt mit dir.Dein Boot ist schon okay für 2 Angler.
Die Bilder sind noch unbearbeitet. Aber ich werde sie noch dazustellen.
Nun, es waren für uns beide bescheidene Tage die sich eigentlich gar nicht lohnen, erwähnt zu werden..
Ich hatte in 6 Angeltagen auch nur das Ergebniss einer guten Angelstunde. (8 Dorsche bis 65 cm ).
Schade das die Dorsche nicht da waren wo ich sie bei dem Wetter ( Südostwind)hätte erwischen können.
Leider musste ich immer nur im  Sund rumdümpeln. Und dort ging nicht viel.
Witzig war allerdings, das ich scheinbar ständig unter Beobachtung stand.
Ich hatte mich darauf eingeschossen das ich immer unter der Brücke durchdriftete. 
Die Dorsche bissen nur vereinzelt.
Aber jedesmal wenn ich einen dran hatte ,kam 3 Minuten später ein Boot aus der Beelitzwerft angebraust und probierte das gleiche wie ich.
Auch andere sahen wohl ,dass dort ab und zu was biss und gesellten sich dazu.Das war schon okay.
Ein Boot mit 3 Mann pirschte sich tatsächlich immer näher und sie fragten mich irgendwann entnervt wie ich das mache das sie bei mir bissen und bei ihnen nicht. Was gab es gross zu erklären ?? Driften und laaaangsam schleifen lassen, das war`s.
Am 2ten Morgen hielt ein Polizeiauto neben meinem Wagen an ,( der nicht Ordnungsgemäss neben der Brücke geparkt war weil ich ihn nicht ausser Sicht hinstellen wollte)und rührte sich nicht mehr von der Stelle.
Ich freundete mich schweren Herzens mit einem fetten Ticket an.
Doch als der Sheriff auch nach 20 Minuten noch dort stand glaubte ich schon er wolle den Wagen abschleppen lassen.
Also  rein in die Höhle des Löwen und hingebraust.
Zu meiner totalen Erleichterung erklärte der freundliche Herr mir das er an meinem Wagen nicht interessiert sei, umso mehr an einem Netz im Wasser, was ein paar Meter weiter tatsächlich zu sehen war.
Das hatte ich gar nicht bemerkt.
Also schnell mich ausgewiesen, Wagen weggefahren und weitergeangelt.
Die WAPO hat dann das Netz mit Inhalt vom Schlauchboot aus geborgen.
Danke noch mal an Herrn Müller für das Fingerspitzengefühl...
Das Ticket bekam ich dann doch noch als Begrüssung in Bayern auf der Rückfahrt....
Ausser Spesen also nichts gewesen. Aber immerhin einen netten Angeltag mit GPSjunkie verbracht.
Achso, in Weissenhaus habe ich 2 mal einen Wal gesehen.Ganz nahe ,bei glattem Wasser.
Fazit:
Fehmarn ist immer eine Reise wert.
Tschüss Jochen, bis neulich.....


----------



## BennyO (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Schöner Bericht.


Gruß Benny


----------



## addy123 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Da waren die richtigen Räuber wieder am Werk ...:m 
Schade, das es nicht ganz so lief wie erwartet.
Aber das Jahr 2006 hat uns schon manche kleine Entäuschung gebracht. 

... naja, und die Polizei, die habe ich dieses Jahr auch schon gehabt!:c  (Lehrgeld)


----------



## Schütti (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Tach alte Bekannte,

ja Jochen, da habt ihr für die hiesigen Verhältnisse doch gut hingelangt. Ein dickes Petri dafür und besten Dank für deine Bericht.

@Stokker
Na alter Bayer , da hat sich die weite Reise ja nicht so richtig gelohnt. Aber du wolltest dich ja auch in München nicht mit mir treffen  , dass kommt dann davon, ich hätte dir schon noch so einige Tricks erzählen können |rolleyes #6 :m .

Aber immerhin hast du mehr gefangen als ich. Du hast es bestimmt gelesen, 4 Tage 1 Flunder #c . Na ja, wenn man von 4 Tagen nur einen halben Tag raus kann |evil: wegen Ostwind 6-7 bft. Ich kann dir was sagen....

@addy
Na du alter LL-Freak. So jetzt hast du mich überzeugt. Wir fahren zu 99% in der ersten Oktoberwoche 2007 nach Langeland und dann wollen wir doch mal schauen ob es da mehr zu holen gibt als auf Fehmarn |kopfkrat .

Natürlich bin ich Ende Mai 2007 für zwei Wochen auch wieder auf Fehmarn, halllllllooooooo Nordlicht......ich koooommmmmmeeee........|jump: 

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



Stokker schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen
> Nun, es waren für uns beide bescheidene Tage die sich eigentlich gar nicht lohnen, erwähnt zu werden..



Hallo Chris, also ich fand die Tage super. Okay in Dänemark fängt man angeblich ja mehr. Aber die Truhe zuhause platz jetzt doch vor Fisch auseinander. Da wären 65 Heringe, 24 Makrelen und jetzt die Schönen Filets von den Dorschen. 

Ich habe auch nix davon wenn ich nur den Gufi runterlassen muss und da klingelt schon ein Dorsch. Mir persönlich macht die suche und das fahren mit dem Boot auch viel spaß. Und so habe ich auch kein Problem mit der Frage: Wo soll ich den jetzt mit all dem Fisch hin? 

Ne lass mal das war schon klasse. Vorallen dingen das Rappen in der Ausführung hell.:g 

Das können wir auf jeden fall wieder holen.

Und woher hattest Du denn den Tipp mit dem Gufi schleifen? 

Man, hat mich mein Schwiegervater damit bekloppt gemacht.#q


----------



## Stokker (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



			
				gpsjunkie
 
Und woher hattest Du denn den Tipp mit dem Gufi schleifen? 
 
Man schrieb:
			
		

> Von dir .Aber die Dorsche wollten ja auch nicht anders. Beim Schleppen hatte ich keinen Biss, auch in Weissenhaus nicht.
> Na,ja. 16 Filets waren ja auch was...#h


----------



## HD4ever (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

hört sich doch bestens an !!!!  :m schöner Bericht #6


----------



## Laksos (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Schöner Bericht auf deiner Homepage!#6 

Finde ich prima, daß nicht nur in fremden Landen, sondern auch hier vor der eigenen Haustür solche feinen Fische gefangen werden. Und es ist doch das allerschönste, solche Fische von einem kleinen Bötchen aus zu drillen! 

Ich wünsch euch jetzt schon viel Glück für eure nächste Tour!


----------



## Pilkfreak (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Schöner Bericht und gute HP!!!!! 

Ole


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

@ GPS
#6 

@ Stokker
Du hattst ja diesmal auch deinen Bootsmann Waldi zuhause bei den Tannen gelassen...musste ja nach hinten losgehen  

@ Schütti
Ich hatte eigentlich anfang Mai auf die getippt.....|kopfkrat 
(klein Karsten hockt jetzt in Wien 1300km bis auf die Insel |uhoh: )


----------



## Stokker (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



addy123 schrieb:


> Da waren die richtigen Räuber wieder am Werk ...:m
> Schade, das es nicht ganz so lief wie erwartet.
> Aber das Jahr 2006 hat uns schon manche kleine Entäuschung gebracht.
> 
> ... naja, und die Polizei, die habe ich dieses Jahr auch schon gehabt!:c (Lehrgeld)


 
Wir gaben uns alle Mühe gute Räuber zu sein. Aber manchmal klappt das nicht so recht.... |supergri


----------



## Stokker (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ GPS
> #6
> 
> @ Stokker
> ...


----------



## Stokker (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

@Stokker
Na alter Bayer , da hat sich die weite Reise ja nicht so richtig gelohnt. Aber du wolltest dich ja auch in München nicht mit mir treffen  , dass kommt dann davon, ich hätte dir schon noch so einige Tricks erzählen können |rolleyes #6 :m .

Aber immerhin hast du mehr gefangen als ich. Du hast es bestimmt gelesen, 4 Tage 1 Flunder #c . Na ja, wenn man von 4 Tagen nur einen halben Tag raus kann |evil: wegen Ostwind 6-7 bft. Ich kann dir was sagen....

 halllllllooooooo Nordlicht......ich koooommmmmmeeee........|jump: 

Marco, tut mir echt leid das wir uns in München nicht trafen, aber ich hatte dir ja gesagt wohin ich musste (tatsächlich musste)Es war übrigends Saugeil.....|supergri 
Ähhh .....zu deinem letzten Satz:
Das ruft Nordlichts Frau auch immer ......:q 
-----------------------------------------------------
Aaaaber im Mai, Jungs, da wird alles anders.
Da hüpfen die Dorsche nur so ins Boot .... |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

@ Stokker
#6 und ich rufe dann hurrraaa, schon wieder erster... ich hab gewonnen |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Bericht gefällt mir gut; ebenso die Homepage.
Freu mich auch wieder auf Fehmarn. Aber es ist noch soooo lange.


----------



## addy123 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

@Schütti
Habe mittlw. die erste Juniwoche auf LL gebucht. Murmeli1965 die erste und zweite Woche. Meine Herbstplanung geht auch in die Richtung: 1. Oktoberwoche


----------



## Stokker (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Hier noch schnell ein paar Bilder vom Oktoberausflug...
1. Ein paar unglücklich glückliche
2.Kein Parkplatz
3.Alles was ein Mann braucht
4.Miniseestern
5.Krachmacher auf der Brücke


----------



## Schütti (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

@Nordlicht

Jau, Anfang Mai wird der gute alte Schütti wohl das erste mal einen Termin absagen müssen :c .

Ich meine.....o.k. nicht jeder kann soviel arbeiten wie du  aber für unser Kleinboot-Treffen hat mein Chef sich mal den Schütti ausgesucht um mich zu fragen, ob ich nicht Lust hätte auf eine Messe zu gehen.

Klar Chef ich bin begeistert #q |krach: ......aber was tut man nicht alles für seinen Job.

Der einzige Trost ist, dass ich ja 3 Wochen später für 2 Wochen auf der Insel bin und die 1. Oktoberwoche nach Langeland düse.

Also, wir sehen uns Ende Mai und wenn dann nicht mehr läuft als dieses Jahr.........dann werde ich wohl trotzdem weiterangeln |supergri .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Schütti (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

@addi

Na dann plan mal die erste Oktoberwoche ein damit wir abends mal ein paar Würstchen und ein paar leckere #g verspeisen können.

Bin übrigens mit Forellenhunter und Carsten das erste Mal auf LL. Die GPS sind übrigens schon gefüttert :g #6 .

Aber du wirst uns sicherlich noch ein paar gute Tipps geben können. 

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



Schütti schrieb:


> @addi
> 
> Na dann plan mal die erste Oktoberwoche ein damit wir abends mal ein paar Würstchen und ein paar leckere #g verspeisen können.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Marco, du Dorschfiletausderhautrauslutscher

Das klingt gut mit Langeland. Ich werde daran baggern das ich mitkommen kann.
Dort haben die Dorsche das letzte mal fürchterlich gelacht als wir zu dritt nach 5 Tagen ohne einen einzigen abzogen.|peinlich
Das muss gerächt werden.|gr:   
Und Dänemark soll ja bekanntlich auch ein schönes Land sein...


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Moin Chris, wie Ihr ward 5 Tage auf Langeland und hattet nix?
Ich habe gehört das man in Dänemark nur mit dem Boot auf die Ostsee muss, und schon ist die Kiste automatisch voll.|muahah: 

Und für Langeland mußt Du doch nicht baggern. Schick Frauchen doch einfach zum Schoppen.#6


----------



## Schütti (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

@Stokker

Wer hat denn gesagt das wir dich da oben haben wollen....|muahah:  . Sag mal, lassen die dich da mit deinem bayrischen Pass eigentlich rein......:q .

Wer 5 Tage auf Langeland ist und zu dritt nichts fängt hat es gar nicht verdient noch mal dorthin zu fahren :m  .

Aber na ja.....wir sind ja dann auch das erste Mal dort und meistens bin ich ja auch so ein Pechvogel.....also ich will mal nicht zu viel sagen #t .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Moin Schütti, ich sach nur Japanrot von Profiblinker........

Habe ich gehört..(Pfeif) Tüte auf und zack sind Fiche im Sack#6 |uhoh: |rolleyes


----------



## Stokker (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Schütti, ich sach nur Japanrot von Profiblinker........
> 
> Habe ich gehört..(Pfeif) Tüte auf und zack sind Fiche im Sack#6 |uhoh: |rolleyes


 
No, Sir.
Es lief tatsächlich nichts. Und ich glaube wenn ich Schütti und dich dabeigehabt hätte, dann hättet ihr auch nur Seesterne rausgeholt, und den Grund gepflügt.....:q 
Wir drei waren halt total unerfahren und mit einem 50 Ps Boot immer der Nähe des Ufers  weil wir uns nicht raustrauten.
Da lag wohl der Hund begraben.

Jaaa Heute, da ist alles anders. Da kennt man Leute wie einen Schütti mit 2 PS Rasenmäherdorschscheuchmaschine und einen echten GPSjunkie der sich vom Schwiegervater vorführen lässt.
Alles Experten....|kopfkrat :m 
Mit denen kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen, oder ??

Also, lasst uns ein wenig vom nächsten Jahr und tollen Angeltagen träumen, und wenn die Stunde der Wahrheit gekommen ist , dann zeigt euch der Stokker mal wo der Frosch die Locken hat....|wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Chris, |good: 

Bis dann......


----------



## Schütti (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Jaaa Heute, da ist alles anders. Da kennt man Leute wie einen Schütti mit 2 PS Rasenmäherdorschscheuchmaschine und einen echten GPSjunkie der sich vom Schwiegervater vorführen lässt.
Alles Experten....|kopfkrat :m 
Mit denen kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen, oder ??


Sehr geehrter Herr Stokker,

ich darf doch sehr bitten. Immerhin hat mein Quirl eine Leistung von genau 2,3 PS. Welches bei der Grösse sicherlich erwähnenswert ist |bla:  :q .

Hochachtungsvoll

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Entschuldigen Sie Herr Schüttler
Es lag mir ferne Ihr Hochmodernes Maschinchen zu beleidigen. Wenn ich gewusst hätte ,dass Ihr Motor dermassen stark ist, dann hätte ich mich natürlich nicht dazu herabgelassen , es als 2 PS Dorschscheucher zu betiteln, nein ,dann hätte ich es glatt als 2,3 PS Dorschaufdauervonfehmarnnachdänemarkverscheucher genannt.
Aaaaaahha , deshalb fährst du nächstes Jahr nach Langeland. Weil du bis dahin alle Dorsche dahingequirllt hast.
 Raffiniert, das muss man schon sagen.
So geht das also


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

|muahah: |stolz: Euch zu kennen.


----------



## LordVader (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Schöner Bericht und coole HP. Ich muß wohl auch mal wieder auf die Insel.


----------



## Schütti (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

@Stokker

So isset. Aber auf LL habe ich mit dem riesen Motor nichts zu suchen glaube ich, da wird sich ein richtiges Böötchen geliehen |rolleyes #6 .

Denn ich glaube im LL-Belt ist die Strömungsdrift ab und zu ganz schön heftig. Aber ich werde die Lage erst mal vom sicheren Boot checken und dann beurteilen ob das auch was für mein Boot ist #c .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Stokker (20. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Hat dein Kumpel den SFB oder machst du ihn ???
Du kannst dir ein Boot bis 50 PS bei Ole Den ausleihen....


----------



## Schütti (20. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

@Stokker

Jau, men Kumpel hat den SBF-See....SFB, BSF |kopfkrat ....na egal.
Wenigstens einer der sich auskennt  .

Ansonsten sind wir ja alle total unerfahren, oder Chris :q .

Aber ich lass mich auch gerne mal fahren, obwohl.....so einen Tag muss ich auch mal mit den 40 PS rumdüsen |rolleyes .

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



Schütti schrieb:


> Aber ich lass mich auch gerne mal fahren, obwohl.....so einen Tag muss ich auch mal mit den 40 PS rumdüsen |rolleyes .


 
Hallo, aus dem Schwarzwald,
Marco, ich dachte, da man in DK keinen SBF braucht, kann ich mal im Boot vorn sitzen und Du fährst?
Grüße
Sören


----------



## Stokker (20. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Schütti

Jau, men Kumpel hat den SBF-See....SFB, BSF |kopfkrat ....na egal.
Wenigstens einer der sich auskennt  .

Ansonsten sind wir ja alle total unerfahren, oder Chris :q ]

Wir sind doch alle ein wenig Bluna, oder Marco ??


----------



## Stokker (20. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

[quote=Forellenhunter;
Marco, ich dachte, da man in DK keinen SBF braucht, kann ich mal im Boot vorn sitzen und Du fährst?
Grüße
Sören

Oha, der Forellenhunter will einen fahren lassen,
Schütti......
Na, das kann was werden. Vom Trabbi in den BMW.....


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



Stokker schrieb:


> Oha, der Forellenhunter will einen fahren lassen,
> Schütti......
> Na, das kann was werden. Vom Trabbi in den BMW.....


 
Willst Du mich da vielleicht vor irgendwas warnen;+ 
Muss ich noch den Herrn Kaiser anrufen und mich gegen groben Unfug versichern lassen?
Grüße


----------



## Stokker (20. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Du musst nur aufpassen wenn du Schütti ans Steuer lässt.....

Er tuckert sonst immer gemütlich mit seinem vergrösserten Bellyboat mit Quirl um Fehmarn herum und sucht verzweifelt den Fisch.
Wenn er dann etwa 50 PS unter dem Hintern hat, dann , schätze ich , brettert er durch bis Schweden.
Und soviel Lebensmittel könnt ihr ja gar nicht mitnehmen, das weicht ja alles auf 
( Auweia, wenn das der Schütti liest, dann Gnade mir Petrus....)


----------



## Stokker (20. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

@Schütti
Aber Spass macht  es mit solch einem grossen Boot schon, das kann ich dir sagen....


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



Stokker schrieb:


> Wenn er dann etwa 50 PS unter dem Hintern hat, dann , schätze ich , brettert er durch bis Schweden.


 
Dann nehme ich noch meine Fliegenrute mit und gehe ein bischen in die Mörrum auf Lachs...:q 
Grüße


----------



## addy123 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Na hier haben sich ja wieder alle bekannten "Größen" eingefunden!#6 :q

Und das mit LL liest sich ja gut!?

Das mit dem#g sollte doch wohl klappen!?
Hauptsache, Ihr bucht Nähe Fredmose/Bukkemose.
Und Würstle sind auch kein Problem.
Die letzte Wurschtparty bei Dieter1944 war Klasse!|clown::q
Nur das Wetter hatte halt nicht ganz so mitgespielt. 
Dafür viel Zeit für unsere Frauchens.

@Schütti
Willst Du mit Deiner Deiner Gummiente von Fehmarn aus nach LL quirlen? Sind doch bloß ca. 40km von Puttgarden bis Bagenkop.


----------



## Stokker (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Wenn du ihn mit deinem Makrelenrenner ziehst, geht`s schneller...


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



addy123 schrieb:


> Nur das Wetter hatte halt nicht ganz so mitgespielt.
> Dafür viel Zeit für unsere Frauchens.


Da wir unsere Regierungen nicht mitnehmen, muss (und wird:m ) das Wetter besser werden.
Grüße
Forellenhunter, der bald mit Schütti auf Langeland quirlt.


----------



## Stokker (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Da wir unsere Regierungen nicht mitnehmen, muss (und wird:m ) das Wetter besser werden.
> Grüße
> Forellenhunter, der bald mit Schütti auf Langeland quirlt.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## addy123 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Da wir unsere Regierungen nicht mitnehmen, muss (und wird:m ) das Wetter besser werden.
> Grüße
> Forellenhunter, der bald mit Schütti auf Langeland quirlt.


 
Dann müssen wir unbedingt zur selben Zeit fahren, :m somit profitiere ich von Eurem schönen Wetter!!!|supergri :q |rolleyes


----------



## Stokker (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



addy123 schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir unbedingt zur selben Zeit fahren, :m somit prifitiere ich von Eurem schönen Wetter!!!|supergri :q |rolleyes


 
Pass nur auf das in dieser Zeit keiner von deiner " REGIERUNG " profitiert.....( Beate ,oder ?? )|rolleyes


----------



## Forellenhunter (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*



addy123 schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir unbedingt zur selben Zeit fahren, :m somit prifitiere ich von Eurem schönen Wetter!!!|supergri :q |rolleyes


Ja Addy, da hast Du nicht nur schönes Wetter sondern auch die Lustigsten Angler auf LL. Nee echt, zähle schon die Tage bis es soweit ist. Diverse Ferienwohnungen sind auch schon in der engeren Wahl, und sobald mein Chef den Urlaubsplan für nächstes Jahr "absegnet", wird gebucht. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Schütti (24. November 2006)

*AW: Kleiner Bericht von Fehmarn aus Oktober*

Na was muss ich denn da alles lesen...... :q 
Gut das ich mal wieder reingeschaut hab hier. 

@Addy
Genau, Bukkemose-Strand (Österskov) haben wir uns was schön gemütliches rausgesucht......der Forellenhunter und ich.....:g  

@Forellenhunter
Ich glaub da lässt es sich super aushalten......aber nichts verraten, sonst kommen uns die Anderen zuvor #t  |supergri .
.......neeee wasssss wird das schööööön.... und ne ganze Woche sag ich euch.

@Stokker
Also, die erste Oktoberwoche mit dem 3. als Feiertag ist angesagt und vielleicht sieht man ja noch ein paar andere Boardies.....vielleicht ein paar verückte Bayern....oder wie war das Chris......

Bis dann

Schütti


----------

